# ROBEL Maintenance Vehicle with Crane - Kibri 16100



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

I'm waiting for my ROBEL Maintenance Vehicle with Crane - Kibri 16100, but I have no intention to use the original Kibri decals sheet.









As mentioned previously I do my own decals but I'm going to need a scan of the Kibri decal sheet for this model as well as a scan of the instructions sheet with the location of the decals.


Who can send it to me, please?


Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Robel 54.22 Gleiskraftwagen - Kibri 16100 DB Bahnbau*

Hi,

My first (a second kit is due to arrive soon) model of Robel 54.22 Gleiskraftwagen (Track Maintenance Vehicle) - DB Bahnbau (kibri 16100) has arrived and the work at the workbench started almost immediately!
The parts included on this kit:









I looked to the cabin I took the immediate decision to remove all engraved handrails and apply new ones.
The following photos shows the original engraved plastic handrails:


















The next 2 photos shows all handrails removed and the 0,35mm holes already made and ready to receive the new metal handrails

















Finnaly with the new metal handrails applied but not fixed yet.


















Regarding the handrails I always use 0,35 mm (spare!) strings from my Yamaha C2 grand piano! 


More to follow soon (I hope)!

Thanks
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

The first photos of this project finished:

























More photos available at:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayal...Ferroviario-Trains-Miniatures/100140160133220


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

As always - cool maintenance equipment. Is that a powered unit?


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> As always - cool maintenance equipment. Is that a powered unit?


Hi Scott,

This model has no engine, although the engine is available if you want to build a powered version:
http://www.sb-modellbau.com/index.php?cPath=69

Too expensive at least for me!


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yikes!!! No kidding.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Always great work you do!!!


----------

